

Calculating Page Percentage on Scroll with AngularJS - phragg
http://blog.austinkpickett.com/calculating-page-percentage-angularjs/

======
phragg
Hey all, found a script in jQuery and I have been trying to move from jQuery
to AngularJS since I've been introduced to it and figured what better way to
challenge myself than to convert the code. The demo's at the bottom, if you
have any code suggestions feel free to let me know.

Thanks

